# OpenCl Setup und durch JavaCode ansteuern



## CreepyPvP (10. Jan 2018)

zurzeit scheitere ich schon an dem Versuch, ein passendes Instalations-Tutorial zu finden. Kann jemand von euch mir da iregendwie weiterhelfen? Gib es gute Anleitungen wie man mit OpenCl programmiert und es mit Javacode aufruft ? Vielen Dank Creepy


----------



## JuKu (11. Jan 2018)

Was genau ist OpenCI?
Wofür steht das?


----------



## CreepyPvP (11. Jan 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Was genau ist OpenCL?
> Wofür steht das?


Mit OpenCL kann man code auf der GPU ausführen, so habe ich das zumindest verstanden.


----------



## truesoul (11. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Bei der Googlesuche mit "java opencl" war nichts brauchbares dabei? 

Grüße


----------



## Manuel.R (11. Jan 2018)

Was willst du genau machen?


----------



## CreepyPvP (11. Jan 2018)

Manuel.R hat gesagt.:


> Was willst du genau machen?


Einen Fragment bzw. Vertex Shader für meine 3d Engine (in Java AWT deswegen muss ich mich um so einen Low-Level kram kümmern) programmieren.


truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bei der Googlesuche mit "java opencl" war nichts brauchbares dabei?
> 
> Grüße


Kaum.....
Grüsse Creepy


----------



## Manuel.R (11. Jan 2018)

such mal (google) "opengl" und vertex shader


----------



## CreepyPvP (11. Jan 2018)

Manuel.R hat gesagt.:


> such mal (google) "opengl" und vertex shader


Müsste ich dazu nicht irgendein OpenGL binding verwenden?


----------



## Manuel.R (12. Jan 2018)

natürlich.

"JOGL" --> http://jogamp.org/
eine kleine Vorlesung mit kleinen Code-Beispielen in (auch)Java --> http://www.mathematik.uni-marburg.de/~thormae/lectures/graphics1/graphics_8_1_ger_web.html#1


----------



## CreepyPvP (12. Jan 2018)

Manuel.R hat gesagt.:


> natürlich.
> 
> "JOGL" --> http://jogamp.org/
> eine kleine Vorlesung mit kleinen Code-Beispielen in (auch)Java --> http://www.mathematik.uni-marburg.de/~thormae/lectures/graphics1/graphics_8_1_ger_web.html#1


Ich habe schon eine 3d engine. Das Problem ist nur , dass ich irgendwie auf die GPU zugreifen müsste. Wäre es dann sinnvoll, nur für den GPU Zugriff eine ganze GraphicLibary einzubinden?
Grüsse Creepy


----------



## Manuel.R (12. Jan 2018)

welche Grafikkarte denn?


----------



## Manuel.R (12. Jan 2018)

bei NVIDIA nennt sich das ganze Zusammenspiel "cuda"


----------



## mrBrown (12. Jan 2018)

http://www.jocl.org/ ist vielleicht das passendere, wenns um OpenCL geht.


----------



## CreepyPvP (12. Jan 2018)

Manuel.R hat gesagt.:


> welche Grafikkarte denn?


Nividia 1050 Ti
Und nein


Manuel.R hat gesagt.:


> bei NVIDIA nennt sich das ganze Zusammenspiel "cuda"


JCuda wird von meiner GPU nicht unterstützt.
Grüsse Creepy


----------



## Manuel.R (14. Jan 2018)

okay.

guck mal ob LWJGL oder JOCL laufen.


----------



## CreepyPvP (14. Jan 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen !
Grüsse Creepy


----------



## JuKu (17. Jan 2018)

CreepyPvP hat gesagt.:


> Mit OpenCL kann man code auf der GPU ausführen, so habe ich das zumindest verstanden.



Ach so. 
Ich hatte es als i und nicht als L interpretiert.
CI = Continious Integration (Server)

Dadurch war ich erst verwirrt.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jan 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Ach so.
> Ich hatte es als i und nicht als L interpretiert.
> CI = Continious Integration (Server)
> 
> Dadurch war ich erst verwirrt.


Das ging mir genauso


----------

